# sunkist bottle



## shinystuff (Oct 24, 2010)

I went for a walk in the woods today where there are some older bottles partially buried in the dirt, so I dug a few up.  I came up with one that I cannot seem to find any info about, I'm sure its not rare or anything, but I could not find another example for sale on ebay just like it.  It is a clear bottle, completely undamaged, the bottle has completely straight smooth sides up about 2/3 of the way on the bottle, then it suddenly curves inward to the neck then resumes straight up to the lip. The word "sunkist" is embossed in an arc in the area of the curve towards the neck.  Below the sunkist word it says "America's finest drink" in small letters embossed straight across the bottle.  On the underside of the bottle it has two large bold letters "H F".  Along the bottom edge of the bottle it says "registered-contents 7 fluid ounces".  It must be somewhat of an older bottle, just has that look to me.  Please help me to identify it,  I may sell it on ebay someday.  Thanks, John.


----------



## photolitherland (Oct 26, 2010)

Got a picture? It's most likely not worth more than 10 bucks, just letting you know.


----------



## shinystuff (Oct 26, 2010)

I can try to post a picture, but I think my description should be enough for a knowledgeable collector to make a call on how old the bottle is.  I realize the bottle isn't real old, the Sunkist company was founded in 1914, but the bottle does have the look of being at least 40 years old, maybe I'm wrong.  Even if it was only worth 10 bucks I would be happy as I'm a newbie at collecting bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 26, 2010)

> I can try to post a picture, but I think my description should be enough for a knowledgeable collector to make a call on how old the bottle is.  I realize the bottle isn't real old, the Sunkist company was founded in 1914, but the bottle does have the look of being at least 40 years old, maybe I'm wrong.


 
 Hello John,

 Welcome to A-BN. 

 Pictures are of great help in dating a bottle. From your description, it could be what we call a deco-soda. Your description rings no bells with me. I'm thinking that the "HF" on the base is not a makers mark. I don't know what part of the world you're in. You came upon it in the woods, you wanna know more about it, but you're not giving us much to work with

 "Sunkist is a brand of orange- and lemonade-flavored soft drink launched in 1979.
 Sunkist was first licensed by Sunkist Growers to the General Cinema Corporation, the leading independent bottler of Pepsi-Cola products at the time. The soft drink was the idea of Mark Stevens, who foresaw the potential based on market research which indicated that, worldwide, orange was the third best selling soft drink flavor (largely due to The Coca-Cola Company's Fanta brand)." From wiki-sunkist.

 I dunno where you're getting that 1914 date, unless you're mixing in the history of Marmalade. If this "Sunkist" of yours is a product of the original Fruit Growers, you might consult this brand history, or this one, or even Sunkist Soda history.







 By searching for "America's finest drink" I found this record of a transaction @ a certain electronic auction place. Does this resemble the bottle in question? If so, I never woulda thought so from your "description."


----------



## shinystuff (Oct 26, 2010)

surfaceone,

   The bottle in the auction link is the exact bottle I have except mine is 7 oz. instead of 10 oz.  Too bad  there isn't more info given for the bottle, such as age, what the bottle held, soda or juice.  I knew it was older by the look of it.  I think my description of the bottle without a photo was very accurate when you look at the bottle picture in the auction, c'mon give me break!  When you research the history of Sunkist, the date 1914 comes up as to the approximate year the Sunkist company branded the name.   A couple sources also claimed it was earlier, like around 1907.  Anyway, thanks so much for the link, I knew someone would come through eventually.  John


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2010)

the embossed sunkist is a cool bottle  haa 26 bucks to ship it is just plain stoopid!


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  shinystuff
> 
> 
> I think my description of the bottle without a photo was very accurate when you look at the bottle picture in the auction, c'mon give me break!


 
 Your description was perfect.  Except how tall is your bottle, is it square rectangular round or oval shaped, what are the dimensions of the embossing?  A picture would answer all of those questions and more.


----------

